
Ask HN: Website that catalogues portfolios? Pursue or drop it? - bluefits
So I&#x27;ve always wondered why there wasn&#x27;t a site where I can just easily search up someone&#x27;s portfolio or upload my own. That&#x27;s why I decided to build it myself. The problem is I&#x27;m not entirely sure if it&#x27;s worth investing my time in, so I wanted to ask you my friends! Is the idead a bust or should I go for it?<p>For those that are curious the little website I build is portlogue.com (Portfolio-Catalogue)
======
rahuldottech
Uh, LinkedIn?

